# The Complete Works of William Shakespeare



## CaptainPicard (Jun 22, 2010)

Για τους λάτρεις του Ουίλλιαμ Σαίξπηρ και όχι μόνο...

http://shakespeare.mit.edu/


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jun 24, 2010)

Η «Στρίγγλα που έγινε αρνάκι», μια από τις πρώτες κωμωδίες του Σαίξπηρ, μια από τις δημοφιλέστερες όλων των εποχών. Έχει ανέβει χιλιάδες φορές στο θέατρο, σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη της γης, έχει γίνει ταινίες για τον κινηματογράφο. Αυτό το καλοκαίρι θα ζωντανέψει πάλι στη σκηνή σε σκηνοθεσία Θοδωρή Αθερίδη, με τον ίδιο στο ρόλο του Πετρούκιου και τη Σμαράγδα Καρύδη στο ρόλο της Κατερίνας.

kathimerini.gr


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα παίξουν με το πρωτότυπο κείμενο, γιατί πουθενά δεν είδα όνομα μεταφραστή.

Ορίστε λοιπόν, από την πορτερική εκδοχή (_Kiss Me, Kate_) τους δύο γκάγκστερ να τραγουδάνε «Brush up your Shakespeare»:


Brush Up Your Shakespeare


_*Lyrics*_

The girls today in society go for classical poetry
So to win their hearts one must quote with ease
Aeschylus and Euripides
One must know Homer, and believe me, Beau
Sophocles, also Sappho-ho
Unless you know Shelley and Keats and Pope
Dainty Debbies will call you a dope

But the poet of them all
Who will start 'em simply ravin'
Is the poet people call
The Bard of Stratford-on-Avon 

{Refrain}
Brush up your Shakespeare
Start quoting him now
Brush up your Shakespeare
And the women you will wow

Just declaim a few lines from Othella
And she'll think you're a hell of a fella
If your blonde won't respond when you flatter 'er
Tell her what Tony told Cleopatterer

If she fights when her clothes you are mussing
What are clothes? Much ado about nussing
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they'll all kow-tow

{Refrain}

With the wife of the British ambessida
Try a crack out of Troilus and Cressida
If she says she won't buy it or tike it
Make her tike it, what's more As You Like It

If she says your behavior is heinous
Kick her right in the Coriolanus
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they'll all kow-tow

{Refrain}

If you can't be a ham and do Hamlet
They will not give a damn or a damlet
Just recite an occasional sonnet
And your lap'll have honey upon it

When your baby is pleading for pleasure
Let her sample your Measure for Measure
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they'll all kow-tow - Forsooth
And they'll all kow-tow - I' faith
And they'll all kow-tow

{Refrain}

Better mention "The Merchant Of Venice"
When her sweet pound o' flesh you would menace
If her virtue, at first, she defends---well
Just remind her that "All's Well That Ends Well"

And if still she won't give you a bonus
You know what Venus got from Adonis
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they'll all kow-tow - Thinkst thou?
And they'll all kow-tow - Odds bodkins
And they'll all kow-tow

{Refrain}

If your goil is a Washington Heights dream
Treat the kid to "A Midsummer Night's Dream"
If she then wants an all-by-herself night
Let her rest ev'ry 'leventh or "Twelfth Night"

If because of your heat she gets huffy
Simply play on and "Lay on, Macduffy!"
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they'll all kow-tow - Forsooth
And they'll all kow-tow - Thinkst thou?
And they'll all kow-tow - We trou'
And they'll all kow-tow​


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jun 24, 2010)

Όχι, έγινε μετάφραση. Την έκανε η Μαριαλένα Κωτσάκη.

tsataki.blogspot.com


----------

